# Plans for Night Light



## mikieis1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

As usual, whenever I want to be certain to find something I need, I put it in a 'special place'. And as usual, I don't remember which one it was.

Does anyone have the planes, described in Woodsmith, Vol 12, Issue 19. It features several scroll saw patterns appropriate to different seasons. The Halloween pattern would be great for my 7 year-old granddaughter. 

I'd be very happy, and so will Ellie, if you could upload them.

Thanks for taking the time.

MikeEis


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

mikieis1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As usual, whenever I want to be certain to find something I need, I put it in a 'special place'. And as usual, I don't remember which one it was.
> 
> ...


I have put many things away in special places also. That's how I end up with multiples of the same tools.


----------



## mikieis1 (Oct 12, 2011)

James, 
Thank you very much for great videos on using a dovetail jig. Seeing it is so much more helpful than reading about it. Also appreciate all the other sites you pointed me to. Gives me something more to do than watch TV. 
I also meant to type Issue 91 (not 19), to see if I could find the template for the night light. No luck yet. 
Mike Eis


----------

